# Lane assist, no warning anymore?!?!



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Anybody tried ACC with the lane assist assist lately? This is the first time we went on the highway so I tried it. In the Tiguan, I remember taking my hands off, but then it will give me a warning, shortly after, to put hands back on the steering wheel. For the Atlas, it doesn't give me any warning at all. It is definitely more than a minute. I am not complaining btw haha. I love it set up this way


----------



## BobJayJr (Jun 14, 2018)

My Atlas, using interactive lane assist, gives a warning after about two minutes.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BobJayJr said:


> My Atlas, using interactive lane assist, gives a warning after about two minutes.


 ok I have to time this. I just remember in the Tiguan it was a matter of seconds even with the interactive lane assist


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

My Atlas gives me a warning. It is not 2 minutes maybe it is about 15 seconds or so. I have to check again but mine definitely does give me a warning.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> My Atlas gives me a warning. It is not 2 minutes maybe it is about 15 seconds or so. I have to check again but mine definitely does give me a warning.


I have to time it, but mine feels way longer than 15 seconds. I think probably closer to a minute. And when the warning comes on, it is just one beep, and then on the MFD. Not very demanding to be honest lol.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ok, i just tried it again going home. It is definitely more than 2 minutes and no lie, I did it up to 5 minutes still no beep. I will have to video it next time (I only have 1 min footage currently). FYI - i did change the settings with Vag to be adaptive.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> ok, i just tried it again going home. It is definitely more than 2 minutes and no lie, I did it up to 5 minutes still no beep. I will have to video it next time (I only have 1 min footage currently). FYI - i did change the settings with Vag to be adaptive.


What settings did you change? I use OBDeleven and would love to either disable or lengthen the time. For now, I just use the old water bottle trick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

HarryPooter said:


> What settings did you change? I use OBDeleven and would love to either disable or lengthen the time. For now, I just use the old water bottle trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i just followed the steps available here regarding the changes. I will do more testing when I get back in the highway again and video it this time. Thinking it was just a fluke.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine goes about one to two minutes


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sayemthree said:


> Mine goes about one to two minutes


mine was definitely longer than that when i tried it going home in NJ Turnpike. This is what it reminded me off when I was driving today


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> mine was definitely longer than that when i tried it going home in NJ Turnpike. This is what it reminded me off when I was driving today


Even if you are not getting a warning, the Atlas Lane assist drives differently. It lets the car get to the edge of the lane before it corrects, instead of keeping you centered. That would be very scary trying to pass any other vehicle, or a big truck on the highway. Definitely not recommended...


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

This is why you recode it. Early action with adaptive lane assist keeps you pretty well centered.


RotationalAth said:


> Even if you are not getting a warning, the Atlas Lane assist drives differently. It lets the car get to the edge of the lane before it corrects, instead of keeping you centered. That would be very scary trying to pass any other vehicle, or a big truck on the highway. Definitely not recommended...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

kain2thebrain said:


> This is why you recode it. Early action with adaptive lane assist keeps you pretty well centered.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Exactly, I recoded it for the adaptive lane assist. The only thing that I didn't do is test it out prior to recoding so I have nothing to compare it to but only from each of your experiences. The only thing I can compare it to was on our previous SEL-P Tiguan, in which I also recoded to adaptive lane assist. But that, as I stated, gave me a warning to put my hands back on about 10 seconds into it. Man, Imgur only lets me upload 30 sec footage. Anybody know how to upload a longer footage with imgur or do I have to use a different media?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Exactly, I recoded it for the adaptive lane assist. The only thing that I didn't do is test it out prior to recoding so I have nothing to compare it to but only from each of your experiences. The only thing I can compare it to was on our previous SEL-P Tiguan, in which I also recoded to adaptive lane assist. But that, as I stated, gave me a warning to put my hands back on about 10 seconds into it. Man, Imgur only lets me upload 30 sec footage. Anybody know how to upload a longer footage with imgur or do I have to use a different media?


That's interesting to know. From your original post it seemed like you are talking about the standard lane assist, not something you modded. Would like to hear more about how you did that or links to the instructions for that. Thanks.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

So an FYI for those driving with hands off. I really don't recommend it after what happened to me with my lane assist this morning on the highway. I always keep my hands on the wheel while driving even with the lane assist and It's a good thing I do. The lines on the road have been freshly painted in my area and this morning I encountered an area where someone ran over the white line while the paint was wet and came back into the lane of travel. This made a nice white line that stuck out into the lane of travel and that my Atlas decided was the direction that lane of travel went. Had I not had my hands on the wheel, I would have been sent into the side of an 18-wheeler. It was not a fun experience to say the least.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> That's interesting to know. From your original post it seemed like you are talking about the standard lane assist, not something you modded. Would like to hear more about how you did that or links to the instructions for that. Thanks.


Just the coding that is available here in the forums. 

"Has anyone tried to implement adaptive lane tracking on their Atlas lately? I converted the VCDS code from earlier in this thread (and shown again below) to Obdeleven code. Though I'm new to this type of coding it seems pretty straight forward. 

1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 14” area, then select the “Bit 5-7” @ “80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)” 
( change “Stored value” {40 Point of Intervention: late} to -> “New value” {80 Point of Intervention: early (Changeable via Menu)} 

The Point of Intervention options for Early, Early (Changeable via Menu) and Late (Changeable via Menu) are no longer there. The ability to change Point of Intervention options are also available as an Adaptation but once again the additional options are not available. 

Is this the result of a mistake I'm making? Has VW changed the control module code? Any thoughts"


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RCDheliracer said:


> So an FYI for those driving with hands off. I really don't recommend it after what happened to me with my lane assist this morning on the highway. I always keep my hands on the wheel while driving even with the lane assist and It's a good thing I do. The lines on the road have been freshly painted in my area and this morning I encountered an area where someone ran over the white line while the paint was wet and came back into the lane of travel. This made a nice white line that stuck out into the lane of travel and that my Atlas decided was the direction that lane of travel went. Had I not had my hands on the wheel, I would have been sent into the side of an 18-wheeler. It was not a fun experience to say the least.


Yes, I have had that happen when I am on the right lane and an exit comes up, it will veer. 

Just a clarification, I am no way promoting to keep your hands off the wheel at all times. It was just an observation I noticed that was a very different experience compared to our SELP Tig. While I do like it that it is somehow allowing more time to be hands off ( somehow at the moment, it seems to be only me experiencing this), I am also using my discretion and not mindlessly taking my hands off the wheel. I am still of course scanning my surroundings just as a driver should. I am well aware the intent of the lane assist for our vehicles is to not be completely autonomous but exactly as it states, an assist. But just merely sharing my experience and seeing if anybody else has experienced the same.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes, I have had that happen when I am on the right lane and an exit comes up, it will veer.
> 
> Just a clarification, I am no way promoting to keep your hands off the wheel at all times. It was just an observation I noticed that was a very different experience compared to our SELP Tig. While I do like it that it is somehow allowing more time to be hands off ( somehow at the moment, it seems to be only me experiencing this), I am also using my discretion and not mindlessly taking my hands off the wheel. I am still of course scanning my surroundings just as a driver should. I am well aware the intent of the lane assist for our vehicles is to not be completely autonomous but exactly as it states, an assist. But just merely sharing my experience and seeing if anybody else has experienced the same.



Oh definitely wasn't scolding or getting on a soap box. I was more just providing info on things the system can interpret as fact that may be wrong and could be potentially dangerous.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RCDheliracer said:


> Oh definitely wasn't scolding or getting on a soap box. I was more just providing info on things the system can interpret as fact that may be wrong and could be potentially dangerous.


Ok cool. I just wanted to get that disclaimer out there :laugh:


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I tested it yesterday and on the way to work today. 

Yesterday when I first tested I was driving hands off for about a minute before I got too uncomfy because the warning didn't come on. I then tested again and it took me about another minute before I got uncomfy again. Those time I was paying attention more on the road just in case something happened. So on my drive my back from the store I tested again on the same road but this time paid more attention to the dashboard and noticed my lane assist was engaging and re-engaging a few times which I am assuming was the reason the warning didn't go off. 

This morning on my way to work I tested again a few times paying attention to the dashboard. This time the lane assist was consistent and the warning on the dash and the dinging noise went off in about 30 seconds. Did this a few times and when the lane assist is consistently engaged, the warning goes off around 30 seconds.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jayin0507 said:


> .....noticed my lane assist was engaging and re-engaging a few times which I am assuming was the reason the warning didn't go off.....


I would assume likely due to poor markings on the highway.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Here are some videos. Latest one was tonight and it went to 5 min.

https://youtu.be/Mcp72pj7rbE
https://youtu.be/ta3TcLogkq4


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jayin0507 said:


> I tested it yesterday and on the way to work today.
> 
> Yesterday when I first tested I was driving hands off for about a minute before I got too uncomfy because the warning didn't come on. I then tested again and it took me about another minute before I got uncomfy again. Those time I was paying attention more on the road just in case something happened. So on my drive my back from the store I tested again on the same road but this time paid more attention to the dashboard and noticed my lane assist was engaging and re-engaging a few times which I am assuming was the reason the warning didn't go off.
> 
> This morning on my way to work I tested again a few times paying attention to the dashboard. This time the lane assist was consistent and the warning on the dash and the dinging noise went off in about 30 seconds. Did this a few times and when the lane assist is consistently engaged, the warning goes off around 30 seconds.


I still did not get a warning for about 5 min before I voluntarily disengaged it. See the video I posted of last night's test there is definitely something different in ours. It is behaving differently than everyone's accounts so far


----------



## Atlasowner2018 (Jul 28, 2017)

*ACC warning timing*

My Atlas goes 20 seconds with my hands off the wheel, then a warning on the dash. I timed it and it is not distance based, but timing.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Atlasowner2018 said:


> My Atlas goes 20 seconds with my hands off the wheel, then a warning on the dash. I timed it and it is not distance based, but timing.


 yeah I believe from the factory that is the case. But I did the adaptive lane assist coding and somehow mine is now letting me take my hands off for I don't know how long but the test I did last night was for 5 minutes without warning but could have been longer who knows because I stopped it voluntarily. If you haven't coded it to adaptive lane assist, give you the warning that early. In theory and in my experience from my last car, the Tiguan, even after the coding change the warning should still be here. However, mine seems to be gone. Hence, it is almost like I am doing the bottle trick without an actual bottle


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Atlasowner2018 said:


> My Atlas goes 20 seconds with my hands off the wheel, then a warning on the dash. I timed it and it is not distance based, but timing.


 if you have coded to adaptive lane assist, then yes it should give you that warning early. However, I coded mine to adaptive lane assist. But in theory, it should still give you a warning. However, my experience so far is that it doesn't give me the warning. It it continuous to steer by itself. Similar to the Cadillac supercruise feature. Others have done the bottle trick. So it seems like I'm doing the bottle trick without actually using the bottle. https://youtu.be/hI9wrMpxmP0


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> if you have coded to adaptive lane assist, then yes it should give you that warning early. However, I coded mine to adaptive lane assist. But in theory, it should still give you a warning. However, my experience so far is that it doesn't give me the warning. It it continuous to steer by itself. Similar to the Cadillac supercruise feature. Others have done the bottle trick. So it seems like I'm doing the bottle trick without actually using the bottle. https://youtu.be/hI9wrMpxmP0


I totally missed that post were you said you were getting this problem after coding. So this is a problem with the coding and not factory setting? Is that what this thread is about?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jayin0507 said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > if you have coded to adaptive lane assist, then yes it should give you that warning early. However, I coded mine to adaptive lane assist. But in theory, it should still give you a warning. However, my experience so far is that it doesn't give me the warning. It it continuous to steer by itself. Similar to the Cadillac supercruise feature. Others have done the bottle trick. So it seems like I'm doing the bottle trick without actually using the bottle. https://youtu.be/hI9wrMpxmP0
> ...


 well calling it a problem is subjective ;. I actually like it this way, but others would disagree. Like I said, others have been trying to trick the system, like the bottle trick, to get that Autonomous driving feel. But now, it seems I have it without the use of a bottle. It was more of an FYI and feedback request if others have experience the same as me after they recoded


----------



## mogarchy (Jan 12, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> well calling it a problem is subjective ;. I actually like it this way, but others would disagree. Like I said, others have been trying to trick the system, like the bottle trick, to get that Autonomous driving feel. But now, it seems I have it without the use of a bottle. It was more of an FYI and feedback request if others have experience the same as me after they recoded


I enabled the early/adaptive with hopes it would yield the same results, but no such luck for me. I still get the warning after 20 seconds. Did you choose "early" or "early (setting via menu)"?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mogarchy said:


> I enabled the early/adaptive with hopes it would yield the same results, but no such luck for me. I still get the warning after 20 seconds. Did you choose "early" or "early (setting via menu)"?


I do not remember but will check it. It might be just normal that I chose. Interestingly, it has a couple of time given me the warning early now so not sure if it was a fluke before. I'm thinking if I am in just a straight away road, that is when the warning kicks in early, but when the road has slight turns and stuff, that is when it doesn't give me the warning. Maybe because the lane assist is active? Who knows.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> yeah I believe from the factory that is the case. But I did the adaptive lane assist coding and somehow mine is now letting me take my hands off for I don't know how long but the test I did last night was for 5 minutes without warning but could have been longer who knows because I stopped it voluntarily. If you haven't coded it to adaptive lane assist, give you the warning that early. In theory and in my experience from my last car, the Tiguan, even after the coding change the warning should still be here. However, mine seems to be gone. Hence, it is almost like I am doing the bottle trick without an actual bottle


Software is software. Deterministic and acts the same way whether my car or yours.

So the only explanation is your steering wheel sensor may be very sensitive and detecting something non existent touching it. The leather may be wrapped too tight...i kid...but you get the point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

